# New homeowner, 1st "improvement" project



## Vitamin G (May 8, 2009)

I want to put a nice flat panel over my _decorative (no worries about heat) _fireplace. I'm fairly certain the concrete behind it is concealing the chimney, and I have no idea how deep it goes. Is it possible to mount a flat panel TV bracket into a wall that doesn't have studs? I hear people talk about how they had to find the studs behind the wall, but this won't have any, because concrete would be able to support it, right?

New homeowner, would like some feedback. Here are 2 quick pics for a better idea. I want the television to go directly centered above the fireplace. 

I just moved in last week and I'm not done unpacking, so dont mind the disarray.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

There has to be studs back there already, otherwise the Gypsum board that was hung would have nothing to grab onto. In order to make the wall hold the mount properly, your best bet is to cut into the Gypsum board, secure 2x6s for attachment, and then cover back up.


----------



## Vitamin G (May 8, 2009)

Can you tell me what a gypsum board is? Also, would I not be able to just drill into the wall if it isn't something lighterweight like drywall?


----------



## C_J_GO (Nov 30, 2008)

Gypsum=Drywall=Sheetrock The terms are used back and forth. If there is drywall hanging on the wall, there has to be studs behind it for the drywall to be screwed to. Without knowing what is behind the wall, it would be best to cut into it and find out. Taking a chance on hanging a TV onto a wall without 100% knowledge of whats behind it isn't worth it as the TV might fall and take everything else out below it. Do yourself a favor and cut a section of the drywall out and check out whts behind it. You can even put some reinforcement in while your in there. Then just cut a piece of drywall to fit the section cut. 

J


----------



## Vitamin G (May 8, 2009)

Thats the dilemma... I'm pretty sure this is concrete or something very hard. I was under the impression that drywall will give a hollow sound when you knock on it, and then a more firm sound when you hit the stud. This is very solid, and consistent.

Do i need to NOT mount a tv into a concrete wall if the concrete wall doesn't have studs? (I'm much more comfortable with psychology than home improvement)


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

That is not concrete. It is either Gypsum board with a skim coat of plaster on it. Or can be two layers of Gypsum with scratch coat & finish coat of plaster. Or can be Plaster Lathe. Only way to find out, is to take off an outlet cover or look from the attic to see.


----------



## Lew_B (Oct 29, 2008)

Are you looking to install the flat panel above the shelf where the hat is ?
If so (or even if you plan to put the TV lower), be 1000% sure that viewing is comfortable from where you plan to be sitting when you watch the TV.

Cut out some cardboard and tape it up where you plan to put the set. Then set up a chair/couch where you plan to do your viewing. Now look at the cardboard for a while (the longer the better). How's your neck feel ? 

My personal preference is to keep the set on a table or in some other furniture that keeps the set at eye level YMMV. It sure would suck to realize that you just spent a lot of time and $ to mount the TV on the wall only to find out it's uncomfortable to watch for an extended period of time.


----------

